# Should FA's date skinny first/ also?



## RKC (Feb 12, 2008)

This board voices a lot of concern over "weird" FA's. My theory is that FA's aren't tempted to pull the same type of stunts near as often with skinny women. By seeing that they can indeed date and enjoy a girl without the crazy comments and outlandish objectification, they will be more likely to treat a bbw as a person and with more respect. Thoughts?​


----------



## Chimpi (Feb 12, 2008)

I believe that any person should date the type of person they want - fat, thin, tall, short, white, black, man, woman, etc... It is true that "the sweet is never as sweet without the bitter", and it is possible that you might enjoy a relationship with a fat woman more so with a relationship with a thinner counter part under your belt, but that's all relative to each and every individual. But when it comes to relationships with other human beings, you should always treat them as best as you possible can. If you're in a relationship with some one, you make a commitment to be partners. I do not think it would be right to date a skinny woman just so you can learn from the objectifications in order to better a relationship with a bigger woman (or man...).

I think the level of respect you treat some one is based on how you want to treat them. Yes, that builds from past experiences, but also from common knowledge of courtesy, love, and respect.


----------



## RedVelvet (Feb 12, 2008)

RKC said:


> This board voices a lot of concern over "weird" FA's. My theory is that FA's aren't tempted to pull the same type of stunts near as often with skinny women. By seeing that they can indeed date and enjoy a girl without the crazy comments and outlandish objectification, they will be more likely to treat a bbw as a person and with more respect. Thoughts?​




ok..I think I am hearing you say that they could date a thin woman first and be "calmer"....so to speak?.....less likely to bounce around, grab a roll and ask if they can boink your belly button?

...and therefore get a bit of gentlemanly behavior under their belt?

Am I getting you?

Interesting theory....but rather mercenary tho...no?.....Poor thin woman.


----------



## The Orange Mage (Feb 12, 2008)

I seriously think the "weirdo" FAs are ones who simply didn't date at all until their mid to late 20s, and essentially shoved their sexuality off to the side because they simply didn't want to deal with it.

I mean, how else do you explain such severe failure to be normal in any regard when it comes to the physical part of a relationship?

From 7th grade until senior year, I had a few girlfriends that lasted from a week to two months, and a good long one that lasted 8 months. The heaviest one was 140 lbs. One of them, obviously the 8 month one, was wonderful, but things were much better as friends. Anyways, these were all normal sized girls that I learned the relationship ropes with and after all of them, decided that I wanted the same kind of girl I always did (Unconventional and cute geeky loner-type) except with the all the softness and curves I had fantasized about for as long as I can remember. And I did, and she's wonderful. Over two years, now.

I mean, that's the expectation FAs NEED to have about the women of their dreams...they're not dreams, they're women. Treat them accordingly and with care. Lots of it.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Feb 12, 2008)

Depends what kind of FA firstly. :bow: People can date whom they please. FAs/FFAs should have the choice of whether or not they want to date thin women/men or not. It's in the best interest of the person in question whether they can balance both or not.

Secondly: That just sounds like a natural social skill that needs to be developed. Some people will do daring and/or risky things regardless of who they are around. I can get giddy around all types of women, and it has nothing to do with me dating women of all sizes, or not. Shit happens, but I'm not one to pull objectification though. 

Also, as RedVelvet said: That's kind of unfair to the thin woman in question don't you think? We keep talking about not using women like they're toys, so why would we do that to a woman that may or may not be attractive to us?

Maybe it's just best to start relationships with larger women in the way that you would any other person. Unless there's some crazy chemistry going on: 80% of the time, I try to establish at least some friendship as a base. It not only makes people more comfortable and understanding of one another, but it works for the future if things don't work out. If thin women just happen to be a part of your plan, that's fine, but they should be in a group with other people too. And i'm not trying to sound as if I'm Mr. perfect (I already said I can get giddy, but I won't do anything risky unless it's playful), but that just sounds a bit wrong in my book. At the most, you could use any type of person that you know you aren't likely to have crazy nerves, to *ease* your nerves, but not to teach you social interaction skills.


----------



## pudgy (Feb 12, 2008)

I tend to think that learning how to date isn't done by dating. By that point you're already causing damage in someone else's life and probably you're own as well. I suggest getting to know people and girls in general and learning what makes them tick (or ticked off) in ways that are less likely to crush someone's heart. Hopefully by then a guy can realize that BBW's want to be treated just like any other girl: with respect and genuine awe at their feminine wonders.


----------



## bexy (Feb 12, 2008)

*if youre weird and inappropriate, then youre weird an inappropriate, whether you date fat girl,skinny girl, donkey or sheep. 

Dating a thin girl before you date a fat girl wont make any difference to that! if you cant respect a fat woman, how are you going to learn to do it from dating a thin one?*


----------



## stan_der_man (Feb 12, 2008)

RKC said:


> This board voices a lot of concern over "weird" FA's. My theory is that FA's aren't tempted to pull the same type of stunts near as often with skinny women. By seeing that they can indeed date and enjoy a girl without the crazy comments and outlandish objectification, they will be more likely to treat a bbw as a person and with more respect. Thoughts?​



Should "normal" guys who can't behave themselves around skinny women start out by dating fat women first, or perhaps by dating men first?

Bad male behavior isn't necessarily a FA phenomenon. Often times males need role models to be able to gauge what good behavior is, and peer pressure to enforce good behavior at very least.



Maybe there is a need for more good FA role models...?


----------



## mossystate (Feb 12, 2008)

A person of any quality never finds themselves wondering. Also, past a very early age, role models cease to make a difference. I really believe one knows how to treat other human beings...or...they do not. Only coming here have I heard so much honest wondering about what constitutes normal..decent...behavior. Some people make things waaaaay too difficult and mysterious.


----------



## stan_der_man (Feb 12, 2008)

mossystate said:


> A person of any quality never finds themselves wondering. Also, past a very early age, role models cease to make a difference. I really believe one knows how to treat other human beings...or...they do not. Only coming here have I heard so much honest wondering about what constitutes normal..decent...behavior. Some people make things waaaaay too difficult and mysterious.




I do agree with you Mossy... for the most part.


Common sense, respect and simple courtesy by themselves go a long way in solving this sort of thing (bad behavior), no doubt about that. For you and I, these aren't complicated ideals. I think the question is not only how does one make themselves into a person of quality, it's also about maintaining an environment of quality for those who aren't there yet, and keeping the quality up for those who have already achieved that certain level of quality. How do you maintain that "certain level of quality" without consistant role models? Maybe I'm being overly cynical, but I think you are assuming that all people intuitively have some sort of moral compass. Common sense, respect and simple courtesy, as basic as they seem to us, are not guiding principles in many of these individual's lives. There are a lot of people out there who's world is nothing but "me, me, me"... What do you do with someone who's not a "person of quality"? There are plenty of them out there...


----------



## mediaboy (Feb 12, 2008)

I don't know dude, my current lady friend is really skinny and it totally sucks.

I've been trying to put an end to our relationship for a long time but like most twenty something relationships: When we click we click amazingly well but when we have off days we are passive aggressive and pissy.

Yeah so dating skinny chicks isn't fun, I think its important for men in general to realize that behind those curves you think are so much fun to grab there is a real person and you need to respect her as such.

Ps huge nerds that can't relate are going to be weird and really shitty to be in any sort of relationship with no matter what kinda girl they are sticking it in. If you are said girl, you have my condolences.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Feb 12, 2008)

You know...I appreciate the intentions (I think) of the original question, but my gut feeling is aren't we complicating (and with some really bizarre possibles) a situation that is already somewhat complicated itself and doesn't need any weird fluffing?

If you like larger women...DATE LARGER WOMEN. You know...more or less. What the heck. With fat the only thing we (fat women) as a group have in common, then we are talking about an infinite variety of chicks, anyhow (say 1/2 of America is fat...so a solid almost 1/4 of the American population here). Smaller biggger, bigger smaller, bigger bigger, Republican, Democratic, LaRouche-supporting, good listeners, sucky listeners, vegetarian, carnivorous, trivia-obsessed, good cooks, bad cooks, bad families, no families, kids, ex-husbands, no Exes, great artists, crappy ones, good bookkeepers, bad bookkeepers....

The point being there a thousand ways to fuck up your life (in a fun way!) dating the wrong fat girls/doing the dance we all do til we meet people that are better matches. Why not at least date the people you're attracted to? *Which is what everybody else does anyhow? * Or you know...hopes to. 

It seems like the goal here is to head towards *more* normalization, not less. (Can you even imagine fatty haters getting their minds around the idea of starter-skinnies and how they'd see this?) Why bother complicating things? This whole skinny training-wheel idea...I'm not feeling it. I think the implications are gnarly. For everybody.


----------



## mossystate (Feb 12, 2008)

fa_man_stan said:


> I do agree with you Mossy... for the most part.
> 
> 
> Common sense, respect and simple courtesy by themselves go a long way in solving this sort of thing (bad behavior), no doubt about that. For you and I, these aren't complicated ideals. I think the question is not only how does one make themselves into a person of quality, it's also about maintaining an environment of quality for those who aren't there yet, and keeping the quality up for those who have already achieved that certain level of quality. How do you maintain that "certain level of quality" without consistant role models? Maybe I'm being overly cynical, but I think you are assuming that all people intuitively have some sort of moral compass. Common sense, respect and simple courtesy, as basic as they seem to us, are not guiding principles in many of these individual's lives. There are a lot of people out there who's world is nothing but "me, me, me"... What do you do with someone who's not a "person of quality"? There are plenty of them out there...



No, I have never assumed all people have an early set moral compass...not at all. That is why I said what I did about so many people making things so difficult for themselves..and in turn..for others. Hmmmmm, maybe I am reading you as saying that some folks need a ' babysitter/teacher ' of sorts. I know that I have had people come to me for advice on different things ( ummm, I am a pretty good teacher, not always the best pupil..heh ) and I am fine and dandy with putting forth a certain amount of energy. I just have a limit, and that is more and more an issue for me, with people who never seem to take the time to create a few quiet moments..sans teach..and figure a few things out for themselves..things they see so many people being very successful at. There is a lot of arrogance that comes with the ' who, me?..what?..huh? ' So, just depends how much energy ' you ' want to expend, and how ' you ' might judge others for not wanting to dance that dance, once the feet start hurting. I also think that some people become very clueless ...in a very selective manner.

Maybe decisions should be made on a case by case basis. There are some who are just not worth it...not that I would not wish them luck in one day finding what the heck they believe.


----------



## stan_der_man (Feb 12, 2008)

mossystate said:


> No, I have never assumed all people have an early set moral compass...not at all. That is why I said what I did about so many people making things so difficult for themselves..and in turn..for others. Hmmmmm, maybe I am reading you as saying that some folks need a ' babysitter/teacher ' of sorts. I know that I have had people come to me for advice on different things ( ummm, I am a pretty good teacher, not always the best pupil..heh ) and *I am fine and dandy with putting forth a certain amount of energy.* I just have a limit, and that is more and more an issue for me, with people who never seem to take the time to create a few quiet moments..sans teach..and figure a few things out for themselves..things they see so many people being very successful at. There is a lot of arrogance that comes with the ' who, me?..what?..huh? ' So, just depends how much energy ' you ' want to expend, and how ' you ' might judge others for not wanting to dance that dance, once the feet start hurting. I also think that some people become very clueless ...in a very selective manner.
> 
> Maybe decisions should be made on a case by case basis. There are some who are just not worth it...not that I would not wish them luck in one day finding what the heck they believe.




Taking from what you said M... Maybe this is just all about effort? Effort by those trying to do the best they can and effort by those on the receiving end to be tolerent.


----------



## furious styles (Feb 12, 2008)

Those "weird FAs" are a product of repression and sexual frustration, who respond to their first allowed freedom by delving full bore into the most carnal of their desires. Often they lack social skills and this only compounds the problem.

But I doubt dating a skinny girl is going to help things.


----------



## missy_blue_eyez (Feb 12, 2008)

I just think, like many others on here its just a total lack of social skill! I must admit upon dating my first FA I was quite surprised at certain comments I got, it was a bit weird for me at first. How many women ever think they're gonna date someone where the reply to 'Does my bum look big in this?' Is 'Well actually yeah it looks huge and I love it!' lol!


----------



## LoveBHMS (Feb 12, 2008)

mediaboy said:


> I don't know dude, my current lady friend is really skinny and it totally sucks.
> 
> I've been trying to put an end to our relationship for a long time but like most twenty something relationships: When we click we click amazingly well but when we have off days we are passive aggressive and pissy.
> 
> ...



If your take on your relationship is that it "totally sucks", you may have problems apart from her size.


----------



## Jes (Feb 12, 2008)

RKC said:


> This board voices a lot of concern over "weird" FA's. My theory is that FA's aren't tempted to pull the same type of stunts near as often with skinny women. By seeing that they can indeed date and enjoy a girl without the crazy comments and outlandish objectification, they will be more likely to treat a bbw as a person and with more respect. Thoughts?​


i think if you're breaking down women into those categories in terms of picking partners, then you're already objectifying to a point that is misguided, if not unhealthy, and missing the forest for the trees.

yes, yes, standard disclaimer about how we all objectifiy. But you're classing women by size as though that's wholly separate from whom they are as individuals and it's weird.

It's like me saying: should I date spaniards or mexicans? I really want to know! Help me decide?

I mean, what? huh? Weird. That's weird.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Feb 12, 2008)

RKC said:


> This board voices a lot of concern over "weird" FA's. My theory is that FA's aren't tempted to pull the same type of stunts near as often with skinny women. By seeing that they can indeed date and enjoy a girl without the crazy comments and outlandish objectification, they will be more likely to treat a bbw as a person and with more respect. Thoughts?​



Hey, an interesting theory -- although I'd expand it a bit. Instead of 'cutting your teeth' on skinny chicks that you aren't attracted to (and we all know how unreasonable and downright uppity those skinny bitches can get), how about starting with farm animals? You could practice Conversational Skillz 101 with Harold the bleating goat ... Rudimentary Seduction with Bessie the milking cow (she has *4* teats you can practice with) and Studied Contempt 202 with Mookie the vapid lapdog! She'll let you treat her like a pile of steaming turds, and will just keep coming back for more!


----------



## RedVelvet (Feb 12, 2008)

mossystate said:


> A person of any quality never finds themselves wondering. Also, past a very early age, role models cease to make a difference. I really believe one knows how to treat other human beings...or...they do not. Only coming here have I heard so much honest wondering about what constitutes normal..decent...behavior. Some people make things waaaaay too difficult and mysterious.





fa_man_stan said:


> I do agree with you Mossy... for the most part.
> 
> 
> Common sense, respect and simple courtesy by themselves go a long way in solving this sort of thing (bad behavior), no doubt about that. For you and I, these aren't complicated ideals. I think the question is not only how does one make themselves into a person of quality, it's also about maintaining an environment of quality for those who aren't there yet, and keeping the quality up for those who have already achieved that certain level of quality. How do you maintain that "certain level of quality" without consistant role models? Maybe I'm being overly cynical, but I think you are assuming that all people intuitively have some sort of moral compass. Common sense, respect and simple courtesy, as basic as they seem to us, are not guiding principles in many of these individual's lives. There are a lot of people out there who's world is nothing but "me, me, me"... What do you do with someone who's not a "person of quality"? There are plenty of them out there...




You both make excellent points.

I am not sure if there is a just a general lack of good manners being taught in the world these days...(long gone are the days of charm school, cotillion, and rigid expected social behaviors)....seems like these days we are seeing what happens when humans are just left to their own devices, manners wise, with little instruction......and as it turns out...there is a really WIDE range of common sense and emotional intelligence out there.

Having been an adolescent in the 80's...no internet, thanks....my peers, who were busy making punk rock show flyers.... READ the articles in the TIME, National Review, Mother Jones, etc...that they used to cut up and make the damn things. They were smart and well read and articulate and that was pretty much the norm where I grew up.

I get into a line with kids that age these days....and half of them sound barely sentient. 

(ooh..I sound so old lady all of a sudden)........

Just seems to be a real downward trend on this..and things such as dress, manners, behavior, language...blah blah..I mean..this is said every generation, no? Hardly new...but well...look around. I see men in backwards baseball caps sitting in nice resturants......belly shirts on 12 year olds...and a true dumbing down in general.....just as its always been.

I keep wondering when we are going to finally hit bottom, tho....I fear for a "Idiocracy" type scenario in few dozen..hundred..years.

On the plus side...we don't burn witches anymore and women can vote, and we keep inventing amazing stuff.

On the other......the basics modes of good behavior...cripes....this morning a man stepped in front of me, cutting me off, opened a door and shut it behind him....in my face. He looked to be about...25?

...the fuck?


----------



## RedVelvet (Feb 12, 2008)

TraciJo67 said:


> Hey, an interesting theory -- although I'd expand it a bit. Instead of 'cutting your teeth' on skinny chicks that you aren't attracted to (and we all know how unreasonable and downright uppity those skinny bitches can get), how about starting with farm animals? You could practice Conversational Skillz 101 with Harold the bleating goat ... Rudimentary Seduction with Bessie the milking cow (she has *4* teats you can practice with) and Studied Contempt 202 with Mookie the vapid lapdog! She'll let you treat her like a pile of steaming turds, and will just keep coming back for more!



Damn rep gods...damn damn damn.


----------



## Waxwing (Feb 12, 2008)

RedVelvet said:


> Damn rep gods...damn damn damn.



I got her. Possibly Most Deserved Rep EVER.


----------



## RedVelvet (Feb 12, 2008)

Waxwing said:


> I got her. Possibly Most Deserved Rep EVER.




^5....thanks love.


----------



## stan_der_man (Feb 12, 2008)

TraciJo67 said:


> Hey, an interesting theory -- although I'd expand it a bit. Instead of 'cutting your teeth' on skinny chicks that you aren't attracted to (and we all know how unreasonable and downright uppity those skinny bitches can get), how about starting with farm animals? You could practice Conversational Skillz 101 with Harold the bleating goat ... Rudimentary Seduction with Bessie the milking cow (she has *4* teats you can practice with) and Studied Contempt 202 with Mookie the vapid lapdog! She'll let you treat her like a pile of steaming turds, and will just keep coming back for more!



I've always wondered why sheep seem to be the animal of preference in inter-species love makin'.... Their size, their warmth, submissiveness, the soft wool? Some other quality I'm not aware of....?





Pure curiosity mind you.


----------



## RedVelvet (Feb 12, 2008)

fa_man_stan said:


> I've always wondered why sheep seem to be the animal of preference in inter-species love makin'.... Their size, their warmth, submissiveness, the soft wool? Some other quality I'm not aware of....?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I..I....Stan...I...


Come here, so that I might brain thee.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Feb 12, 2008)

fa_man_stan said:


> I've always wondered why sheep are the animal of preference for inter-species love makin'.... Their size, the soft wool? Some other quality I'm not aware of....?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well Stan, I can't speak for anyone else (mind you) ... but I've always preferred sheep over other animals because they are soft, curvy, and dumb as a box of proverbial rocks. They aren't fussy, they don't care when I last bathed or how many teeth I have (or the condition of those few remaining), and ... well, let's face it: They're SHEEP. They know that they can't do any better than me, and frankly, they're just grateful for my company.


----------



## imfree (Feb 12, 2008)

fa_man_stan said:


> I've always wondered why sheep seem to be the animal of preference in inter-species love makin'.... Their size, their warmth, submissiveness, the soft wool? Some other quality I'm not aware of....?
> 
> Pure curiosity mind you.



I've heard that they are the most genetically similar to 
man, among other things.


----------



## RedVelvet (Feb 12, 2008)

Right...those bonobo apes and other primates gots nuthin on the sheep.


----------



## RedVelvet (Feb 12, 2008)

TraciJo67 said:


> Well Stan, I can't speak for anyone else (mind you) ... but I've always preferred sheep over other animals because they are soft, curvy, and dumb as a box of proverbial rocks. They aren't fussy, they don't care when I last bathed or how many teeth I have (or the condition of those few remaining), and ... well, let's face it: They're SHEEP. They know that they can't do any better than me, and frankly, they're just grateful for my company.




And if they dont like you, you can always call them a "fat bitch" without fear of a swift kick in the nuts.



oh my..this is taking a dark sort of turn...


----------



## TraciJo67 (Feb 12, 2008)

RedVelvet said:


> And if they dont like you, you can always call them a "fat bitch" without fear of a swift kick in the nuts.
> 
> 
> 
> oh my..this is taking a dark sort of turn...



I know ... I'm feeling uneasy .... :shocked:


----------



## RedVelvet (Feb 12, 2008)

TraciJo67 said:


> I know ... I'm feeling uneasy .... :shocked:




Back to using women as practice dummies, then.


----------



## Jane (Feb 12, 2008)

TraciJo67 said:


> Well Stan, I can't speak for anyone else (mind you) ... but I've always preferred sheep over other animals because they are soft, curvy, and dumb as a box of proverbial rocks. They aren't fussy, they don't care when I last bathed or how many teeth I have (or the condition of those few remaining), and ... well, let's face it: They're SHEEP. They know that they can't do any better than me, and frankly, they're just grateful for my company.



Let's not forget if they get too "uppity" I remind them how lucky they are.


----------



## Jane (Feb 12, 2008)

RedVelvet said:


> And if they dont like you, you can always call them a "fat bitch" without fear of a swift kick in the nuts.
> 
> 
> 
> oh my..this is taking a dark sort of turn...



It started off dark.

The basic premise of "I'll learn how to treat women I like by dating women to whom I'm not attracted" is just a little bonzo.

Why not just date men for a while so they can kick your ass when you act up?

Oh, wait, I could do that, too.


----------



## mossystate (Feb 12, 2008)

What the hell has happened to this thread......hehe....errr...baaaaaaaaaa.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Feb 12, 2008)

<-- doesn't get the logic behind this.


----------



## RedVelvet (Feb 12, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> <-- doesn't get the logic behind this.




Only way you could would be if women arent people, but really more objects that give feedback and attention as needed....

If you assume women are that..well then...it works. 

I dont mean to pick on the OP, really...I think a lot of people "use" other people for feedback and affirmation and all sorts of crap....humans can be sort of loathsome that way..


----------



## Spanky (Feb 12, 2008)

RedVelvet said:


> On the other......the basics modes of good behavior...cripes....this morning a man stepped in front of me, cutting me off, opened a door and shut it behind him....in my face. He looked to be about...25?
> 
> ...the fuck?



I am right in the middle of training my 8 year old boy on this exact thing. If kids (people) are not trained on simple sympathetic/empathetic gestures like opening the door and checking to see if someone is behind them BEFORE letting it go, they grow up not giving a rip and RV gets a flattened nose in the process. <sorry, honey > People need to be shown. It is NOT innate, it is not always just picked up. IMO. 

Now everyone get baa-aa-aa-ck to the sheep. I was rather enjoying it.


----------



## mossystate (Feb 12, 2008)

I think much of it IS innate..with fine example giving it the needed push. Some people can be shown..can be prodded ( hey, leave the sheep out of this )..and they will still be friggin morons, who do not notice what goes on around them. I often wonder about people like that. I cannot imagine going through life so ..clueless.

Oh..and Spanky?...this morning, when I was at the Post Office..I slammed the door in the face of a man who reminded me of you....was that wrong of me?


----------



## wupwupwup (Feb 12, 2008)

i believe if you are attracted to fat people then you shouldn't date a skinny person if you aren't attracted to them

we'll all be happier if we stick to our own kind


----------



## Spanky (Feb 12, 2008)

mossystate said:


> Oh..and Spanky?...this morning, when I was at the Post Office..I slammed the door in the face of a man who reminded me of you....was that wrong of me?



:wubu:

Valentine's Day is Thursday. Such sweet sentiments and actions should be saved until then.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Feb 12, 2008)

mossystate said:


> Oh..and Spanky?...this morning, when I was at the Post Office..I slammed the door in the face of a man who reminded me of you....was that wrong of me?



This morning, when I was puttin' it to a dirty, dirty hobag of a sheep, I was thinking of you, Mossyflake. Surely, THAT wasn't wrong. And if it was, I don't want to be right, anyway.

Oh ... and Sparky? ... this morning, when I was shelling out bus tokens to the homeless, downtrodden & generally down 'n out, I'm pretty sure you got in line twice. And now you're talking about teaching your kid manners. The fuck?


----------



## RedVelvet (Feb 12, 2008)

Spanky said:


> I am right in the middle of training my 8 year old boy on this exact thing. If kids (people) are not trained on simple sympathetic/empathetic gestures like opening the door and checking to see if someone is behind them BEFORE letting it go, they grow up not giving a rip and RV gets a flattened nose in the process. <sorry, honey > People need to be shown. It is NOT innate, it is not always just picked up. IMO.
> 
> Now everyone get baa-aa-aa-ck to the sheep. I was rather enjoying it.




Good on you, Daddy.









(heh....I got to call you Daddy..)


----------



## Spanky (Feb 12, 2008)

TraciJo67 said:


> This morning, when I was puttin' it to a dirty, dirty hobag of a sheep, I was thinking of you, Mossyflake. Surely, THAT wasn't wrong. And if it was, I don't want to be right, anyway.
> 
> Oh ... and Sparky? ... this morning, when I was shelling out bus tokens to the homeless, downtrodden & generally down 'n out, I'm pretty sure you got in line twice. And now you're talking about teaching your kid manners. The fuck?



TrashiJo, considering they got rid of "tokens" at the MTA long ago, giving out false hope in -2F weather..........................



...makes me think loving thoughts of Mossy, too. :bow:


----------



## mossystate (Feb 12, 2008)

Spanky said:


> :wubu:
> 
> Valentine's Day is Thursday. Such sweet sentiments and actions should be saved until then.



:blush:


I am such a premature ejaculator.


:blush:



and now....TraciVaJayJay wishes to make me a saucy part of her existence...this Valentine's Day shall be one filled with bliss that one can normally only find in a bottle of tequila....swoon


----------



## TraciJo67 (Feb 12, 2008)

Spanky said:


> TrashiJo, considering they got rid of "tokens" at the MTA long ago, giving out false hope in -2F weather..........................
> 
> 
> 
> ...makes me think loving thoughts of Mossy, too. :bow:



Hey, Spunky ... you misspelled my name. I'm just pointing it out, as I'm certain that it was a genuine mistake on your part :::snickering:::

But yes ... I agree that all roads lead to the Mossy.


----------



## ClashCityRocker (Feb 12, 2008)

mfdoom said:


> Those "weird FAs" are a product of repression and sexual frustration, who respond to their first allowed freedom by delving full bore into the most carnal of their desires. Often they lack social skills and this only compounds the problem.
> 
> But I doubt dating a skinny girl is going to help things.



i had a response to this initially, but i just read all the sheep responses and now my skin's all itchy.


----------



## RedVelvet (Feb 12, 2008)

I love Spanky...I play total favorites with some of the men here and man, Spanky is right the hell up there.

yay, Spanky.


----------



## Spanky (Feb 12, 2008)

Halloween 2008 idea for Stan??





Yeah, we're gonna go dere.


----------



## RedVelvet (Feb 12, 2008)

TraciJo67 said:


> This morning, when I was puttin' it to a dirty, dirty hobag of a sheep, I was thinking of you, Mossyflake. Surely, THAT wasn't wrong. And if it was, I don't want to be right, anyway.
> 
> Oh ... and Sparky? ... this morning, when I was shelling out bus tokens to the homeless, downtrodden & generally down 'n out, I'm pretty sure you got in line twice. And now you're talking about teaching your kid manners. The fuck?




The brilliant..brilliant genius of your wicked sense of humour is both your fine, fine mind and vocabulary.....but also your complete willingness to be absolutely FILTHY.


----------



## AnnMarie (Feb 12, 2008)

mediaboy said:


> .... girl they are sticking it in....




Okay. Really. 

I've said that with friends, in context. 

But it's the second time you've laid it out here in a post, and I have to say, it's coloring perceptions. Just something to think about.


----------



## Spanky (Feb 12, 2008)

AnnMarie said:


> Okay. Really.
> 
> I've said that with friends, in context.
> 
> But it's the second time you've laid it out here in a post, and I have to say, it's coloring perceptions. Just something to think about.



When I saw the AM post, I got worried for the sheep pic. Yes, it is the second time I posted such a pic at Dims. 

I am ashamed. But I am not getting rid of the costume.


----------



## Santaclear (Feb 12, 2008)

RKC said:


> This board voices a lot of concern over "weird" FA's. My theory is that FA's aren't tempted to pull the same type of stunts near as often with skinny women. By seeing that they can indeed date and enjoy a girl without the crazy comments and outlandish objectification, they will be more likely to treat a bbw as a person and with more respect. Thoughts?​



As this thread illustrates, the key is in first dating sheep, then men, then skinny women, then finally graduating to fat women.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Feb 12, 2008)

RKC said:


> This board voices a lot of concern over "weird" FA's. My theory is that FA's aren't tempted to pull the same type of stunts near as often with skinny women. By seeing that they can indeed date and enjoy a girl without the crazy comments and outlandish objectification, they will be more likely to treat a bbw as a person and with more respect. Thoughts?​



Um, no. Closeted FAs dating skinny girls are right bastards and hurt them as well.


----------



## AnnMarie (Feb 12, 2008)

Spanky said:


> When I saw the AM post, I got worried for the sheep pic. Yes, it is the second time I posted such a pic at Dims.
> 
> I am ashamed. But I am not getting rid of the costume.



What you do on the farm is none of my business. 

:happy:


----------



## Spanky (Feb 12, 2008)

Santaclear said:


> As this thread illustrates, the key is in first dating sheep, then men, then skinny women, then finally graduating to fat women.



No, no, NO!

Dogs, spayed cats, THEN sheep, men, back to sheep, skinny women with lots of hair, then fat women.


----------



## Santaclear (Feb 12, 2008)

Spanky said:


> No, no, NO!
> 
> Dogs, spayed cats, THEN sheep, men, back to sheep, skinny women with lots of hair, then fat women.



Well said. But guys need to know it costs extra to go back to sheep.


----------



## stan_der_man (Feb 12, 2008)

TraciJo67 said:


> Well Stan, I can't speak for anyone else (mind you) ... but I've always preferred sheep over other animals because they are soft, curvy, and dumb as a box of proverbial rocks. They aren't fussy, they don't care when I last bathed or how many teeth I have (or the condition of those few remaining), and ... well, let's face it: They're SHEEP. They know that they can't do any better than me, and frankly, they're just grateful for my company.


I did get a PM from one of my fellow FAs here in Dims informing me that other than the "companionship" that sheep offer, they also mow lawns quite nicely... something a guy can appreciate.

 Mum's the word Spanky...



imfree said:


> I've heard that they are the most genetically similar to
> man, among other things.


An anthropologist I once worked with told me that there used to be a cannibal tribe who's word for human literally translated to "long pig", since apparently humans taste like pork.

Again, just something to think about.



mossystate said:


> What the hell has happened to this thread......hehe....errr...baaaaaaaaaa.


Oh and Mossy... about that sappy Rep I gave you last night... I was drunk, it was late and my neighborhood's not zoned agricultural.




Spanky said:


> Halloween 2008 idea for Stan??
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks for the tip Spanky. I know someone who owns a costume shop... here in So. Cal (Inland Empire especially), you just never know, might have possibility...


----------



## Santaclear (Feb 12, 2008)

One last stone that hasn't been turned regarding the sheep - beware of male sheep masquerading as lady sheep. There was a big sting operation about this recently in the midwest.


----------



## AnnMarie (Feb 12, 2008)

Santaclear said:


> One last stone that hasn't been turned regarding the sheep - beware of male sheep masquerading as lady sheep. There was a big sting operation about this recently in the midwest.



It's not a problem here, thankfully. 

We have a rather stringent screening process in which you have to prove you're ewe.


----------



## troubadours (Feb 12, 2008)

i didn't read this, so sorry if this has been said.

are you serious? is this a serious question.

this pisses me off. if you're an asshole FA, chances are you're an asshole dude. 

just because we're BBWs doesn't mean you have to act like a complete jerkoff. we're still women - hell, we're still human - and we deserve that respect. if you need to learn how to treat me and "practice," i don't fucking want any.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Feb 12, 2008)

Okay, random tangent. 

When I am out with my friends, I can talk to any skinny girl like we've known each other all our lives, simply because I am not interested. My friends are amazed with this because no matter how universally attractive this girl is considered. I am just fine with it.

BBW on the other hand. Anyone who is seriously an FA can vouch for the way we look at them like any other guy would look at a girl he was attracted to. We get nervous and words escape us and we stutter and yeah, there is no training for this kind of thing. 

When I see a beautiful fat girl I become that one nerdy chess club kid who fantasizes about the prom queen. I guess I didn't need to be "trained" to treat fat women with respect, because any real FA would not really see a fat girl .. she would just be .. that type that we would just so happen to be attracted to. I am sort of shocked that this is even an issue. 

Damn.

My apologies if this doesn't make much sense.


----------



## RKC (Feb 12, 2008)

Some very interesting responses. I didn't really mean for this to blow up into a huge argument. Funny how things turn out. 

TraciJo is a riot. I think some posters read this as a "practice" method. While I can see how it might have been construed that way, my overall intent was to imply that greater variety in dating can lead to a better perspective. I've seen quotes on Dims before to the effect of "let's see them try that **** with a skinny girl.", etc. Some of the responses really surprised me, specifically the posts showing a large amount of respect for skinnier women.​


----------



## RKC (Feb 12, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> Okay, random tangent.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tooz (Feb 12, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> Okay, random tangent.
> 
> When I am out with my friends, I can talk to any skinny girl like we've known each other all our lives, simply because I am not interested. My friends are amazed with this because no matter how universally attractive this girl is considered. I am just fine with it.
> 
> ...



Everyone should just listen to him.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 12, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> Okay, random tangent.
> 
> When I am out with my friends, I can talk to any skinny girl like we've known each other all our lives, simply because I am not interested. My friends are amazed with this because no matter how universally attractive this girl is considered. I am just fine with it.
> 
> ...




Wow....did you say... chess club? :batting: :kiss2:


----------



## RedVelvet (Feb 12, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> Okay, random tangent.
> 
> When I am out with my friends, I can talk to any skinny girl like we've known each other all our lives, simply because I am not interested. My friends are amazed with this because no matter how universally attractive this girl is considered. I am just fine with it.
> 
> ...




Of course you make sense! You darling thing....of course its shocking that its an issue. One would think its just common sense.

You gotta realize you are just that much cooler, love.


----------



## mossystate (Feb 12, 2008)

fa_man_stan said:


> Oh and Mossy... about that sappy Rep I gave you last night... I was drunk, it was late and my neighborhood's not zoned agricultural.




Every person that reps me has consumed too much alcohol...illegal drugs....or...peanut M&M's...no biggie.


----------



## RedVelvet (Feb 12, 2008)

mossystate said:


> Every person that reps me has consumed too much alcohol...illegal drugs....or...peanut M&M's...no biggie.





LIES!







Just saying.


----------



## Zoom (Feb 12, 2008)

The Orange Mage said:


> I seriously think the "weirdo" FAs are ones who simply didn't date at all until their mid to late 20s, and essentially shoved their sexuality off to the side because they simply didn't want to deal with it.


Not quite. Actually, as a "weirdo" I wasn't able to GET a date. It wasn't a matter of personal choice to not do so.

Being an FA _makes_ me a weirdo in society's eyes anyway.


----------



## RedVelvet (Feb 12, 2008)

Zoom said:


> Not quite. Actually, as a "weirdo" I wasn't able to GET a date. It wasn't a matter of personal choice to not do so.
> 
> Being an FA _makes_ me a weirdo in society's eyes anyway.



To some...

Being an atheist makes me a weirdo...

So many, many opportunities to be thought of as a weirdo...don't just limit yourself to FA-dom!


----------



## mossystate (Feb 12, 2008)

RedVelvet said:


> LIES!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OK..OK..OK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


AND...not....OR




Sheesh..crazy Atheist


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Feb 12, 2008)

RedVelvet said:


> To some...
> 
> Being an atheist makes me a weirdo...
> 
> So many, many opportunities to be thought of as a weirdo...don't just limit yourself to FA-dom!


----------



## Surlysomething (Feb 12, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> My apologies if this doesn't make much sense.


 

You made total sense to me.

Unlike 3/4 of the thread that went off on some weird farm animal tangent...:doh:


----------



## RKC (Feb 12, 2008)

Surlysomething said:


> You made total sense to me.
> 
> Unlike 3/4 of the thread that went off on some weird farm animal tangent...:doh:



Why do farm animals need be weird?


----------



## ripley (Feb 12, 2008)

RKC said:


> Why do farm animals need be weird?



They don't...just start with the skinny ones first, till you're used to it.


----------



## RedVelvet (Feb 12, 2008)

Both Guns Blazing......you get the virtual rep for the Darwin wonderfulness.

Its virtual rep, cuz I cant give you real rep.....because I am so your hot monkey love slave and have given you too much already.


----------



## Santaclear (Feb 12, 2008)

Surlysomething said:


> You made total sense to me.
> 
> Unlike 3/4 of the thread that went off on some weird farm animal tangent...:doh:



Hey, look at it this way, Surly.....3/4 of the thread voted for the farm animals. It's the other 1/4 who are weird.

(Thanks, RKC for being such a good host.)


----------



## FaxMachine1234 (Feb 13, 2008)

RKC said:


> Some very interesting responses. I didn't really mean for this to blow up into a huge argument. Funny how things turn out.
> 
> TraciJo is a riot. I think some posters read this as a "practice" method. While I can see how it might have been construed that way, my overall intent was to imply that greater variety in dating can lead to a better perspective. I've seen quotes on Dims before to the effect of "let's see them try that **** with a skinny girl.", etc. Some of the responses really surprised me, specifically the posts showing a large amount of respect for skinnier women.​



Then just say "also", not "first/also". And I do think there are times where people here do put "skinny girls" in a category rather than as individuals, but it's honestly not that often, and since there are skinny girls on the board and they haven't risen up, I'm guess it's not much of a problem.

People who are overweight (even those who are only minorly like me) would usually prefer not to be thought of as so different from everybody else that they need special handling from prospective boyfriends/girlfriends. And more to the point of what you were saying in the original post, FAs who are "weird" enough that they come off that bizarre on the _Internet_ of all places are probably socially awkward around everybody, and being with a skinny girl or a BBW won't cure them of that. Shyness, however, can only be overcome by attacking the situation head on, and so if the guy's otherwise normal but feels frustrated and nervous about embracing his desires, then he should just start acting on them directly, and there'll be happiness for everyone.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Feb 13, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> Okay, random tangent.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I understand where you're coming from, but there's a difference between getting giddy around someone you find attractive, and lacking the social skills to meet the conclusion you're looking for if you and the other person mingle well enough.


----------



## Jes (Feb 13, 2008)

imfree said:


> I've heard that they are the most genetically similar to
> man, among other things.



a female sheep's vagina is the most similar to a human vagina in all the animal kingdom. 

or so I've always read.

not tonight, dear. i've got hoof and mouth disease. baaah.


----------



## Jes (Feb 13, 2008)

ClashCityRocker said:


> i had a response to this initially, but i just read all the sheep responses and now my skin's all itchy.



allergic to wool, are you?


----------



## TallFatSue (Feb 13, 2008)

RKC said:


> *Should FA's date skinny first/ also?*


Well, I don't know what FAs should and shouldn't do, except treat a fat woman as they would treat any empress. 

That said, all of my husband's previous girlfriends were thin, and he had little or no interest in fat girls. Once upon a time our paths happened to collide, something clicked, and he decided to date and later marry the fattest girl he ever met. And we both lived happily ever after. :smitten:


----------



## Spanky (Feb 13, 2008)

TallFatSue said:


> Well, I don't know what FAs should and shouldn't do, except treat a fat woman as they would treat any empress.
> 
> That said, all of my husband's previous girlfriends were thin, and he had little or no interest in fat girls. Once upon a time our paths happened to collide, something clicked, and he decided to date and later marry the fattest girl he ever met. And we both lived happily ever after. :smitten:



Ok, fargin' sheep aside (had to say that), I do think we over analyze this. I think Mossy mentioned this, so I will steal it. 

In the end, whether long term relationship, companionship or <gasp> marriage, it comes down to two people and their ability to get along and love each other. If I had to chose btw a soopa hawt fat chik or an intelligent, witty, loving, caring, empathetic, caring normal sized woman who loved me..... Duh. I understand males especially get connected with the first impression and the "look" of the person. I can see from the Boards that some women are the same way. Good for all of us, but that wears off fast. 

And nobody looks the same forever. But they can be the same loving caring person at 20 and at 90. I would like to think that if Sue was not her size, she and her husband would have clicked the same way. 

<looks away>

Here sheepy, sheepy, sheepy.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Feb 13, 2008)

Spanky said:


> Here sheepy, sheepy, sheepy.




You rang?


----------



## Spanky (Feb 13, 2008)

TraciJo67 said:


> You rang?



Yes, thanky.

Grande cafe latte with a double espresso shot. And shake that thang while you're makin it. 

And keep your hooves out of the drink.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Feb 13, 2008)

Spanky said:


> Yes, thanky.
> 
> Grande cafe latte with a double espresso shot. And shake that thang while you're makin it.
> 
> And keep your hooves out of the drink.



Oooo how I love teatillating insults! Keep 'em coming, Sparkles ... I might be tempted to throw in a TRIPLE shot at no charge.


----------



## Spanky (Feb 13, 2008)

TraciJo67 said:


> Oooo how I love teatillating insults! Keep 'em coming, Sparkles ... I might be tempted to throw in a TRIPLE shot at no charge.



By the third "shot", if I am still standing, I might be able to duck.

Damn, there I go with farm aminuls agin.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Feb 13, 2008)

Spanky said:


> By the third "shot", if I am still standing, I might be able to duck.
> 
> Damn, there I go with farm aminuls agin.



I'd kill you to death with my cheery "Welcome To Starbucks!" litany before you ever had a chance to ingest the first shot, Sparkles


----------



## exile in thighville (Feb 13, 2008)

RKC said:


> This board voices a lot of concern over "weird" FA's. My theory is that FA's aren't tempted to pull the same type of stunts near as often with skinny women. By seeing that they can indeed date and enjoy a girl without the crazy comments and outlandish objectification, they will be more likely to treat a bbw as a person and with more respect. Thoughts?​



YA CUZ THEY IZ TRYIN TO BONE HER


----------



## RedVelvet (Feb 13, 2008)

TraciJo67 said:


> I'd kill you to death with my cheery "Welcome To Starbucks!" litany before you ever had a chance to ingest the first shot, Sparkles




The "sparkles" name thing is oddly addicting...and charming. Thank god I like spanking more.


----------



## Spanky (Feb 13, 2008)

RedVelvet said:


> The "sparkles" name thing is oddly addicting...and charming. Thank god I like spanking more.



*SPANKING*


<you knew I would do this>


----------



## mossystate (Feb 13, 2008)

Now and then, I call my cat...Sparkles...and he has a shit encrusted asshole.....just sayin....


----------



## RedVelvet (Feb 13, 2008)

Spanky said:


> *SPANKING*
> 
> 
> <you knew I would do this>




And I love you for it.





Mossy is hinting things regarding your pooper.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Feb 13, 2008)

mossystate said:


> Now and then, I call my cat...Sparkles...and he has a shit encrusted asshole.....just sayin....



Hmm. Ok, lemme see if I understand. Let's construct posits! 

If A then B ... means if not A then not B ... 

or if X then Y, where X is a cause of Y ...

Awww, fuck it. I was never good with figgures 'n stuff.

Mossything thinks yer cute, Sparkly.


----------



## mossystate (Feb 13, 2008)

RedVelvet said:


> Mossy is hinting things regarding your pooper.





He sends me emails...there are pictures sent with those emails....I am scared...hold me?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 13, 2008)

Jes said:


> a* female sheep's vagina is the most similar to a human vagina in all the animal kingdom. *
> 
> or so I've always read.
> 
> not tonight, dear. i've got hoof and mouth disease. baaah.




Is it safe to post stuff like that out on the internet for all to see Jes? I suspect you just might have given a few people some ideas.....:doh: 

I wonder if those sheep are bigger in the ass than most other farm animals ? Some people have standards.....


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 13, 2008)

mossystate said:


> Now and then, I call my cat...Sparkles...and he has a shit encrusted asshole.....just sayin....




OH JFX......I was torn being being outraged that I can't rep you...and then it occurred to me that this goes way beyond the nose thing.... :doh: 






*slinks off somewhat bothered but not entirely sure why.....*


----------



## RedVelvet (Feb 13, 2008)

Jes said:


> a female sheep's vagina is the most similar to a human vagina in all the animal kingdom.
> 
> or so I've always read.
> 
> not tonight, dear. i've got hoof and mouth disease. baaah.





I am.....am....just powerfully revolted by this idea.


----------



## mediaboy (Feb 14, 2008)

LoveBHMS said:


> If your take on your relationship is that it "totally sucks", you may have problems apart from her size.



No, my take on her size is that it "totally sucks"


----------



## RedVelvet (Feb 14, 2008)

mediaboy said:


> No, my take on her size is that it "totally sucks"




For ...YOU.

You really are making an interesting impression here.


----------



## Jes (Feb 14, 2008)

RedVelvet said:


> I am.....am....just powerfully revolted by this idea.



EI EI O


*giggle*


----------



## mediaboy (Feb 14, 2008)

RedVelvet said:


> For ...YOU.
> 
> You really are making an interesting impression here.



Please let me clarify my statement.

When I said, "totally sucks" I was being intentionally crude to the point of sarcasm. I apologize for the miscommunication. 
What I was attempting to express was that I prefer a more zoftig body type in people I have physical relations with. This is just personal preference, she and I both knew this before we decided to engage in a relationship (go steady) and as time went on we slowly came to the conclusion that the thing that initially attracted us to one another, our INTP personality type, wasn't quite the making of a romantic relationship we had hoped for and as of early this morning (1:00 AM PST) we have decided that we both enjoy each others company and sarcastic sense of humour but it would be best if we remained "just friends".
I can see how my initial post could be read as me wanting to end the relationship over lack of physical desire and let me be the first to assure you that this was perhaps one one thousandth of the totally percentage of reasons why I was left dissatisfied with the relationship. I will spare you the list but the major components of our break up were our inability to empathize with one another and communicate our feelings (its an INTP thing) and we also constantly bickered over inane nerd things like who would win a fleet of Federation Galaxy class star ships or a fleet of Imperial Star Destroyers complete with retinue of Tie Fighters. This was really a common thread through out our relationship and if anything the physical relations kept it going. My personal thoughts as to the reason for this is that our inability to verbally relate our compassion for one another (its an INTP thing) led us to very passionately physically express it.

In regards to the topic of this thread let me restate my opinion sans statement regarding my recent relationship with a skinny young lady.

I do not think that FA's dating skinny girls will lessen their weirdness (e.i. immaturity). I think that among FA's there is a small percentage that found their way to fat admiration by rather erroneous means, choosing a bbw as a girl friend out of blinding sexual frustration via a moronic world view that bbw's are "fat so they'll take what ever they can get". I believe that the inner cause of their weirdness is lack of experience and inability to relate socially with people.
It has been my experience that most weird FA's don't embrace their sexuallity and their sexual feelings in a natural or emotional way. When most of these strange FA's engage in relations with a women they do not allow themselves to find out what it means to really be in a relationship and instead attempt to relate it into a system or structure that they can relate to such as alternative sexual interests like furry, BDSM(not bashing furrys or the bondage community, just using neophytes as examples) and various other things. 
I believe the reason they do this is because within the relationship they cannot stand to accept that they don't know anything about what it means to be in a relationship but instead of allowing themselves to make the mistakes that teach them to grow in understanding and grow in empathy they create a reactionary set of rules that abstractly defines their relationship and the way they relate to the other person. This makes the relationship something that is done or worked at like a job, or a jigsaw puzzle, or World Of War Craft and not the righteously awesome union of two people that genuinely care about one another.


----------



## RedVelvet (Feb 14, 2008)

DOOD!..... well expressed.....REALLY well expressed!

Here I was thinking you were some kinda trog....wow....now I am getting a totally different impression...a good one.

Interesting.

I like this a lot better than "I'd stick it in you"...


----------



## mediaboy (Feb 14, 2008)

"I'd stick it in you" is a euphemism I coined while still in high school. It was in response to a young lady driving by at top speed in her friends car while shouting, "YOU'RE HOT!".

I've carried it with me all these years as at the time is was hilarious and no doubt made the young lady in question blush and become quite smitten. Obviously it doesn't work that well on the internet.


----------



## DoctorBreen (Feb 15, 2008)

Not unless something clicks personality wise. Go for girls you're actually attracted to by default. And treat 'em with respect, as any guy should treat a girl, and vice versa.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Feb 15, 2008)

mediaboy said:


> "I'd stick it in you" is a euphemism I coined while still in high school. It was in response to a young lady driving by at top speed in her friends car while shouting, "YOU'RE HOT!".
> 
> I've carried it with me all these years as at the time is was hilarious and no doubt made the young lady in question blush and become quite smitten. Obviously it doesn't work that well on the internet.



Oh, I don't know. It made me blush and stammer. Forget "Honey, I love you" or even "Honey, go back to sleep and let ME take care of the kid." Give me "I'd stick it in you" any day of the week, and twice on Tuesdays :bow:

/slight sarcasm (just a little bit ... I promise )


----------



## Spanky (Feb 15, 2008)

mossystate said:


> Now and then, I call my cat...Sparkles...and he has a shit encrusted asshole.....just sayin....



You're "humor" is so oddly Northern Minnesotan. In a shit encrusted asshole sort of way. 

Lub, Spankley-dankley-dokkley-wookely.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 15, 2008)

TraciJo67 said:


> Oh, I don't know. It made me blush and stammer. Forget "Honey, I love you" or even "Honey, go back to sleep and let ME take care of the kid." Give me "I'd stick it in you" any day of the week, and twice on Tuesdays :bow:
> 
> /slight sarcasm (just a little bit ... I promise )



You mean that "I'd stick it in you" is foreplay for you, too?


----------



## Spanky (Feb 15, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> You mean that "I'd stick it in you" is foreplay for you, too?



I like when the ladies come up and say, "I'd engulf you".


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 15, 2008)

Spanky said:


> I like when the ladies come up and say, "I'd engulf you".



Oh, they should do more than that to you :batting:


----------



## TraciJo67 (Feb 15, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Oh, they should do more than that to you :batting:



Wow! You took the words right out of my mouth, only I was going to use *these* emoticons to round out the sentiment: :eat1: :bounce: 

But only because I couldn't find a bloody knife and a jack-hammer emoticon, Spunky


----------



## mediaboy (Feb 16, 2008)

FYI I'd stick it in all of you :eat1::bounce:


----------



## AnnMarie (Feb 16, 2008)

mediaboy said:


> "I'd stick it in you" is a euphemism I coined while still in high school. It was in response to a young lady driving by at top speed in her friends car while shouting, "YOU'RE HOT!".
> 
> I've carried it with me all these years as at the time is was hilarious and no doubt made the young lady in question blush and become quite smitten. Obviously it doesn't work that well on the internet.



You may not have heard it before you said it, but you didn't coin it.... been around a LONG time. Variation: I'd throw it in her. 

But yeah, really, really doesn't work well online on a board you're new to.


----------



## RedVelvet (Feb 16, 2008)

mediaboy said:


> FYI I'd stick it in all of you :eat1::bounce:





Yeah...wow....You just negated that nice post.

Its not really as cute as you think it is...really.


----------



## mszwebs (Feb 16, 2008)

Spanky said:


> I like when the ladies come up and say, "I'd engulf you".



wink wink...nudge nudge :kiss2:


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Feb 16, 2008)

I'm perfectly happy dating any woman who wants to date me.

What her scale says is secondary to me.


Dennis


----------



## RedVelvet (Feb 16, 2008)

Still a Skye fan said:


> I'm perfectly happy dating any woman who wants to date me.
> 
> What her scale says is secondary to me.
> 
> ...



Star Jones?

Joan Rivers?

......................Liza Minelli?

I think not, young Sir.


----------



## mediaboy (Feb 17, 2008)

RedVelvet said:


> Yeah...wow....You just negated that nice post.
> 
> Its not really as cute as you think it is...really.





Oh man, that sucks, we just got done talking about how it is a jest.

Please allow me to retract my previous statement, I no longer wish to stick it in any one.


----------



## furious styles (Feb 17, 2008)

mediaboy said:


> Please allow me to retract my previous statement, I no longer wish to stick it in any one.



Not even me? :smitten:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 17, 2008)

mediaboy said:


> Oh man, that sucks, we just got done talking about how it is a jest.
> 
> Please allow me to retract my previous statement, I no longer wish to stick it in any one.



 :huh: 






what a big let down after all this foreplay......:doh:


----------



## Jes (Feb 18, 2008)

cf. BONING thread.


----------

